

How to improve your Command Line Skills and be more productive - paladisco
http://blog.paladise.ch/improve-show-os-x-shell-command-line-skills/

======
WestCoastJustin
There were also many great threads on HN about UNIX commands:

    
    
      Unix Commands I Wish I'd Discovered Years Earlier [1]
      Useful Unix commands for data science [2]
      Favorite Unix Commands [3]
      Top Unix Command Line Utilities [4]
    

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6360320](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6360320)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6046682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6046682)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5022457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5022457)

[4]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4985393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4985393)

